# [Video] 4 Look Last Layer Tutorial



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 15, 2013)

This is my 4 look last layer tutorial. I will post the others when done. Algorithms are in description. 

Part 1: Orient Edges






Part 2: Orient Corners


----------

